# I need a bit of help...



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm working on a project for my art class. I'll upload (and edit with a link) to my base sketch ASAP, probably tomorrow. I want to color it in photoshop (and GIMP at home) but my teacher is requiring us to do a couple of "tutorials" as well. Does anyone know any good tutorial like things for photoshop that demonstrates fur techniques and shading? I've googled the hell out of it and got nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated, along with any tips for a Photoshop Newb. Thanks in advance!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1228801/


----------



## littleblacksquirrel (May 1, 2008)

You can find a lot of stuff like that on Deviantart.com


----------



## Acisej (May 19, 2008)

Also try Sheezyart.com and, of course, furaffinity.net.
If you still can't find anything, let us know and I'll hunt you down something. :3


----------

